# VISTA erkennt keine USB Geräte mehr



## PhoenixDH (8. Oktober 2007)

Hab ein Problem mit meinem VISTA.
Es erkennt keine USB Geräte mehr, bzw. findet absolut keine Treiber.

Bei den Geräten handelt es sich z.B. um eine TREKSTOR externe 5,5 Zoll Platte oder um ein Logitech USB Headset.

Kennt jemand das Problem und kennt ne Lösung?


----------



## Nico Graichen (8. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Hast du schon mal bei Google gesucht, ob sich zu den entsprechende Geräten (Namen sind manchmal ganz hilfreich  ) etwas in Verbindung mit Vista finden lässt?

PS: 5.5 Zoll Platte? :suspekt:


----------



## akrite (8. Oktober 2007)

PhoenixDH hat gesagt.:


> Es erkennt keine USB Geräte mehr, bzw. findet absolut keine Treiber.


...d.h. die wurden mal erkannt ? Schau mal im angeschlossenen Zustand im Gerätemanager nach, wenn Du dort Einträge mit gelben *?* oder* ! *siehst, lösche sie oder aktualisiere die Treiber - falls das nichts hilft, > Microsoft !


----------

